# Update on TILA my Teil



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys, just thought id do a update. TILA WOLF WHISTLED!!! OMG so excited and hes picked up the whistle for the dog!! Hes so smart lol (proud mum right now) We have bonded so well in the few weeks ive had him. I still cant get him to eat greens >.< but havnt lost hope yet. I gave him his first bath and boy was he dirty! (never sat on a perch before i got him so very dirty tail) His crest is growing well too. Oh and ive stopped formula!! Hes holding weight well and is LOVING millet and sunflower seeds! Will use this thread to do further updates =) Thanks for reading!! More pics soon!


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

awww...you sound so pleased!...im happy for ya....all your help & efforts have paid off...congrats!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so pleased for you
I keep a small plate of greens where they play and only a few days ago they discovered broccoli which they love
They didnt eat it at first but then they decided to have a peck see what it was


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Well its been a while since i did a update, Tila is now Wolfwhistling quite constantly lol. Its his 'Hey mum i want out' call. Hes putting on weight well still and its starting to moult?? I will get some pics of him tomorrow so everyone can see how much his little crest has grown  I still can get him to whistle on vid for me, but i will get him eventully. =)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw its funny how they dont do things when you want to, also they do things when you dont want them to lol


----------

